# Did anything ref expats (mostly FATCA topic) come out of the meeting(s) Macron - Biden?



## papaia

Quote from a message from AARO: "President Macron of France stated that he planned to raise the challenges dual French-US citizens face because of FATCA to President Biden during President Macron’s visit to the United States. ".

Does anyone know if anything materialized / progressed, in this aspect?


----------



## pgcfriend2

I just did a web search and found this LinkedIn link from the Président de l’Association des Américains Accidentels which says that it would not be discussed during the state visit. This is the only mention of this issue that I found.









Fabien Lehagre on LinkedIn: #fatca | 40 comments


😖 Malgré une réponse positive la semaine dernière du Conseiller Asie, Amériques et Océanie du Président Emmanuel Macron, le sujet des Américains accidentels… | 40 comments on LinkedIn




www.linkedin.com





The only things reported in the US during the state visit were related to financial matters such as the impact of the Inflation Reduction Act to European industry and future support for Ukraine. Nothing has been reported about FATCA.


----------



## rastaquere

https://www.agefi.fr/banque-assurance/actualites/quotidien/20230103/etats-unis-assouplissent-regles-banques-americains-356395


----------



## Bevdeforges

From the little bit I could read of that article (the rest was behind a pay wall) this is only a change to the banks' part of the FATCA regulations - basically that for "accidental Americans" (i.e. those born overseas with a US parent) the banks don't have to report their US SSN on their regular report of accounts held by "US persons." I'm not sure how this really "lightens up" the requirement for the banks. (And it basically does nothing for the accidental Americans - especially for those who never did sign up for a US SSN or bother with filing US taxes.)


----------



## papaia

Apparently some other things may be moving: "U.S. gov't announces intent to slash citizenship renunciation fee by four-fifths, ahead of Monday hearing"


----------

